# Bleeding/Spotting just 4 days after IUI



## picknmix (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi All,

This is my first post so apologies if I make any mistakes! Also, apologies in advance for waaaaaay too much info in a first post!!

My DH and I have been ttc for 4yrs and had 4mc. 

We had our first IUI in Feb, which resulted in a pregnancy but I sadly went on to mc at just 6wks.

I've just had my second IUI on Friday (11th June) and then today I started bleeding. Only a pinkish discharge so more spotting than bleeding and sometimes it's a bit brown.

Does anybody have any experience of this or know why this is happening? I feel a bit crampy but this could be psychosomatic as I feel I should have pain if I'm bleeding! 

I'm just so worried that its game over before its really begun.... 

Many thanks in advance for any advice.

x


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Picknmix

The bleeding could be implantation bleeding, which is a good sign..Keeping everything crossed for you hunni


----------



## picknmix (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for the positve vibes beanie!

The thought had crossed my mind that it might be implantation (even after 4yrs ttc I can always be persuaded to symptom spot!) but I reckon 4 days past iui is way too early for implantation bleeding.

I guess I won't know for another week or so [sigh] but I just wanted to make sure it wasn't anything to panic about and that I shouldn't be on the phone to my clinic demanding a scan or something!!

Thanks

x


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

assuming its only light i think its more likely to be where your cervix has been irritated by having the insemination done.
good luck for next week!


----------

